# City Bucks teasing Me!



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Saw this guy while at work this morning! Unfortunately not able to shot in the city! Had a doe between us so he was easy to get close to. But most city deer don’t care your around anyway


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

He looks to have been in a couple “bar fights”!


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

QUOTE="shot1buck, post: 3184605, member: 26622"]
Saw this guy while at work this morning! Unfortunately not able to shot in the city! Had a doe between us so he was easy to get close to. But most city deer don’t care your around anyway
View attachment 498747
View attachment 498748
View attachment 498749

[/QUOTE]








In my neighborhood as well their just to look at 😬😬
He had a doe pinned against a fence as well and was not going anywhere


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Rainbow Record said:


> QUOTE="shot1buck, post: 3184605, member: 26622"]
> Saw this guy while at work this morning! Unfortunately not able to shot in the city! Had a doe between us so he was easy to get close to. But most city deer don’t care your around anyway
> View attachment 498747
> View attachment 498748
> View attachment 498749



View attachment 498769

In my neighborhood as well their just to look at 😬😬
He had a doe pinned against a fence as well and was not going anywhere
[/QUOTE]
Call the cops. That’s harassment.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Like to see the one that busted him up!


----------

